# s



## ville valo (Aug 7, 2005)

i signed


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

:?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> :?


<getting the ibuprofren ready for Rachael>


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> <getting the ibuprofren ready for Rachael>


 :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > :?
> ...


I'm determined to crack the code... but yes, please do have the meds ready. :roll:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LAMO!!!

It's like the Davinci code....the message is hidden in the "painting"

:wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

signed what ? an autograph


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

This ain't no guest book hon, this here is a message board. You don't just sign it, you talk on it. Like a chat room except it takes longer for someone to respond.

I'm just guessing this person is a little confused lol


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

The simple "S" has something to do with it. Where's McGuyver when you need him??!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

hmmmm :? :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

hey McGiver is in Hoolywood.... I wish he would come break this code... 

hey Rachael Orudis is much better on headaches then anything I ever found...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> hey McGiver is in Hoolywood.... I wish he would come break this code...
> 
> hey Rachael Orudis is much better on headaches then anything I ever found...


I've never heard of Orudis. Is it a regular thing you'd buy in a pharmacy or market? I get these killer sinus headaches (sometimes to the point that I throw up from them) and the best thing I've found is Sudafed and Advil. I'm a big fan of Advil for regular headaches too because they're sugar coated so you can pop them without water. You never know when a headache will sneak up on you. :shock:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

yes you can buy them at any pharmacy... they are little green coated tablets and they are so wonderful.. 

I used to take them for my migranes because every doctor I went to before this one I have now just gave me motrin and it never helped... 

I now take a pill every night before going ot bed to keep the migranes from happening... 

and I had to stop drinking caffeine in my pepsi.... <POUT> <POUT>


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

huh :roll: Has he returned to explain :?:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> huh :roll: Has he returned to explain :?:


Ummm... no? But at least Rachael has the proper medications for the headache she's going to get.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Rachael, I suffer from migraines and sinus problems and I take Tylenol Migraine....works great


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Good luck girls! thats quite the code to crack!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG i loved Macgyver  

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> OMG i loved Macgyver
> 
> kisses nat


Me too, Nat....

O.K. - has anybody cracked the code yet? 

Dori, I used to get terrible migraines at least once a month until the dr. prescribed Lopressor for my blood pressure and I haven't had a migraine since. That was over 2 years ago. I'm not sure exactly what it does, except I know it's what they call a "beta blocker" and my dr says it is sometimes prescribed for people with chronic migraines. You might want to check on it. It's not a narcotic or habit forming drug, and is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I hate it when I'm left out of the loop! And this 's' thing has me completely confused lol

My mom gets such bad headaches, migranes, that she can't get out of bed. She takes a lot of differen meds for them. But, now she has to be really careful cause the meds she takes for the seizers (sp?) can't be mixed with a lot of stuff. So, she ends up just sleeping until they go away. She was so bad about it when I was little (before the siezers) that she spent days and days in bed. It was awful for her. 

I take ibprophen, excedrin migrane, and tylonol (migrane stuff) for mine. I'm hoping that getting my contacts will stop them a little. But, who knows?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My son used to suffer from really bad migraines....several a week :shock: He stopped eating and drinking anything that had "artificial sweetner" in it. He also quit eating "lunch meat" (nitrates). He hardly ever gets a migraine now.Oh, also Red Wine will cause Migraines in some people!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I heard about that artificial sweetener. I didnt know lunch meat could cause them though.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You all made me laugh, how someone can write an 's' and we get three pages out of it


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I know lol we must get a life Donna :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol and its all about head aches lol :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> You all made me laugh, how someone can write an 's' and we get three pages out of it


Imagine if he had chosen a really interesting letter like "q." :shock:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG rachel what would we of done :shock: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> sullysmum said:
> 
> 
> > You all made me laugh, how someone can write an 's' and we get three pages out of it
> ...


Worse yet... a chinese character. That would have been TOO mind boggling.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > sullysmum said:
> ...


Do we know for sure the "s" _isn't_ a chinese character? :?


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

It definitely isn't a Chinese character. Even tho' I've "lost" all that I was taught in my childhood, I'm sure it isn't. Hope it's not short for "silly" or "stupid" and that person isn't making fun of us and laughing his silly head off. :roll:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

mychisangel said:


> Hope it's not short for "silly" or "stupid" and that person isn't making fun of us and laughing his silly head off. :roll:


 :lol: Wouldn't that be something? :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> It definitely isn't a Chinese character. Even tho' I've "lost" all that I was taught in my childhood, I'm sure it isn't. Hope it's not short for "silly" or "stupid" and that person isn't making fun of us and laughing his silly head off. :roll:


I kinda hope he is because he can't possibly be having as much fun with it as we are.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

X



guess what i'm saying.....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> X
> 
> 
> 
> guess what i'm saying.....


......Marks the spot???


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

4 pages over an "s"?? Wow! You people will talk about anything! oops...i guess i'm on this page too aren't i.... :toothy7:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL I was going to move this thread but I guess we should give this member some more time to explain themselves...I know I am wondering what the heck this all means


Oh and I also LOVE MacGyver  I was just a kid when it was on but boy did I think he was hot...lol. I saw a show just a week ago and I was so excited I called up my friends. Yeah I know I am kindof a dork...lol


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

heehee.. what is cracking me up is that everyone is coming here, checking the thread and adding to it, even though it's about absolutely nothing... except for an "S".

I love you people!! :love4: And I love this thread!!! :love10:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Well i guess i gotta get on here too , this thread is so popular im feeling left out


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > X
> ...



HAHA!!!!!!!!! yes! i wish there was a prize for you to win......


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Woohooo!!!! I cracked the X code!!!

Now, if I could only figure out what "S" means. :scratch: hmmmmm


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hmmmmm this s code is proving harder than imagined.....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay.. the title is "S" and the message was "I signed" + happy face emoticons.

Maybe "S" stands for "signed" - but why? Or "S" could be the first letter of a member's name or nick - but why not type out the whole thing? And what did he/she sign? And why? :scratch: 

I'm going to do some research on this. I'm getting serious now.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Could it be anything to do with the vote for Brandee thread??? :? this one was right above it when it first started.. maybe they had voted and thats what they are saying?? dunno think i am confusing myself now  

where is this - ville valo to explain!!!! :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that souns like your on to something there jayne hmmmmmmm has anyone pmed vilo valo


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I still think it's the puppy mill petition but thats in the USA and this person is from the UK hummm


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im gonna pm and ask .....


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> im gonna pm and ask


good idea !!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite iv pmed now all we do is wait he he lol

anyone ever thought maybe its the return of best baby boy dun dun duh duh lol that was meant to be scary mucsic ha im not very good


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:confused2: :sad2: :dontknow: could be?!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

The vote thing was the only thing I could figure out too. :roll: Pass me that headache medicine :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I still think it's the puppy mill petition but thats in the USA and this person is from the UK hummm


that's what i was what i was going to say ! b/c some new person did that before maid a new post of a reply


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

stil no reply


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

who's best baby boy?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Z


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok had to join in :shock: Someone is seriously getting a kick out of this thread or not even noticing it. Either way it's the shortest post I've ever seen get so much attention


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Z... hmmm.... do you need a nap? No, that would have been more like "ZZZZZ"
Zebras? Zippers? Zydeco?
I've gone insane!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe it's a snake looking at all the chis thinking yumm dinner :shock: :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

AFLAC.........


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oh no - don't tell me the mystery still hasn't been solved!!!!!! :shock: Well, I'm just going to go with this theory. :wink: It's a newbie registering saying he/she has signed up, but when he/she hit 'submit' he/she got the reply that it needed a subject/title, so he/she just entered "s" (for subject maybe) just so the post would submit. :roll: :? :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> AFLAC.........


Geeze Mandy - did you have to?  Now that I put THAT one behind me, you've given me another to drive myself crazy over! I can't figure out your one either!!! :shock: :laughing4: :laughing6: :laughing1: :laughing3:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > AFLAC.........
> ...


the duck from the comercial made me do it...... (is it just a US thing?)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Come duck season, that AFLAG thing will be a thing of the past. :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

People, people... you've wandered so far off topic!!! The topic being, um, "s." :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

"S"
Wait... MAYBE ... just maybe... they're sending secret code, telling us that, in fact, their name isn't what it is but they're actually SUPERMAN!!!
:shock: :sign7: :shock:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> mychisangel said:
> 
> 
> > luv4mygirls said:
> ...


It must be a US thing. :roll: Aren't you going to put this ignorant NZ'er out of her misery and enlighten her?????? :? :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> "S"
> Wait... MAYBE ... just maybe... they're sending secret code, telling us that, in fact, their name isn't what it is but they're actually SUPERMAN!!!
> :shock: :sign7: :shock:


"Sillyman" or "Stupidman" is more like it??? :roll:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> It must be a US thing. :roll: Aren't you going to put this ignorant NZ'er out of her misery and enlighten her?????? :? :wink:


LOL Misery isn't THAT bad, is it?? :lol: 

There's a commercial for an insurance company called "AFLAC" (don't ask me what it stands for, I don't know) and their "mascot" is a duck that walks around during the commercials, saying "AFLAC" while people are discussing how they're going to get affordable insurance, etc.

He always gets stuck in a precarious situation too - their attempt at making the duck's miserable life hilarious. I hope one day, the duck gets run over by a moving truck. He annoys the poop out of me!! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It is AFLAC with a C instead of a Z!    

I love him, he is so cute! :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I can't believe I just did this... you can view AFLAC commercials on their website... http://www.aflac.com/us/en/aboutaflac/aflaccommercials.aspx

Enjoy.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

AFLAC!!! :duckie: He :duckie: is :duckie: so :duckie: cute! :duckie:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:scratch: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Vala... don't get sucked into the "S"... RUN WHILE YOU CAN!! Run away! Run away!!
:lol: :lol: 

You're such a nice girl... I'd hate for you to turn out like the rest of us. LOL


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:angel4: I'll keep my distance I promise.. I don't get a thing..and 8 pages is just too much to catch up with! LOL.  
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i watched the adverts!! we dont get them over here so i had to have a look...  

Yes , cute duck :duckie:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> There's a commercial for an insurance company called "AFLAC" (don't ask me what it stands for, I don't know) and their "mascot" is a duck that walks around during the commercials, saying "AFLAC" while people are discussing how they're going to get affordable insurance, etc.
> 
> He always gets stuck in a precarious situation too - their attempt at making the duck's miserable life hilarious. I hope one day, the duck gets run over by a moving truck. He annoys the poop out of me!! :lol:


LOL Thanks for all your research, but I can't believe you still don't know what it stands for!  Well, being the nosey NZ'er that I am, I did a google search and came up with this website - www.tvacres.com/adanimals_aflac.htm 
So it would seem it stands for "American Family Life Assurance Company (of Columbus)".  :wink: :lol:

How cute! You can even get the words for their theme song off the site. Now you can memorise the words and sing them to Cooper!  :laughing6: :idea1:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love the AFLAC duck. Back to the "S", I'm still going on the theory it's a code.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok i havent looked in here for a while and ive realised what this is all about! My daughter has joined the forum, as she always hears me chating about it etc. I think the message was for me, and shes somehow posted it onto the forum. I know thats her nickname and my name begins with 's'. She will be very surprised, as i was...at the huge thread shes created lol. :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That's sooo funny!lol


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Seren said:


> Ok i havent looked in here for a while and ive realised what this is all about! My daughter has joined the forum, as she always hears me chating about it etc. I think the message was for me, and shes somehow posted it onto the forum. I know thats her nickname and my name begins with 's'. She will be very surprised, as i was...at the huge thread shes created lol. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: NOOOOooooooo.... has the mystery been solved???? Where's Rachael? Rachael needs to see this!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe "s" like...a rune from the elder futhark.. sowilo..sun, success, goals achieved..


Yay, good fortune for all!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Seren said:


> Ok i havent looked in here for a while and ive realised what this is all about! My daughter has joined the forum, as she always hears me chating about it etc. I think the message was for me, and shes somehow posted it onto the forum. I know thats her nickname and my name begins with 's'. She will be very surprised, as i was...at the huge thread shes created lol. :lol:


Is your daughter 's nickname Ville Valo???? :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LONG LIVE THE "S"!!!!

You can take our freedoms but you cannot take our "S"!!!! :salute:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

where's the cheeky little devil now :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes my daughter is Ville Valo (thats a member of the goth pop group 'HIM`s' name that shes using as a nickname!). Ive asked her about what she was doing, and the poor girl was trying to vote against puppy mills, as someone previously said! Mystery solved! :lol:  :roll: 8)


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Nat.... the cheeky little devil is hopefully in bed asleep! Shes at her dads now until Friday, when i have her and her 3 sisters! Yes i have 4 daughters. Shes just turned 15 then her sisters are 12 1/2,almost 11 and 9. :shock: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I love a mystery solved and am so glad it wasn't so weirdo


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my, now that is hilarious!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL now I am glad I didnt move the thread...lol


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad you didn't move the thread either. I love "S"!!! It's my favorite letter of the alphabet!! :blob7: 

*S*hake your booty!  :toothy4:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL! Its not too often we get a fun thread like this....it cracks me up that such a simple post could turn out like this


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I laughed through so many pages of this thread! :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah, and you know I'm just crazy enough to keep it going for MONTHS. It'll have 50 pages when I'm done with it. :shock:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.k. o.k. ....... :lol: 


*Q*??????


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Q??!!! What's with the Q???

Have you ever listened to Dane Cook, the comedian? He talks about Nestle's Quik when he was a kid... saying he'd come home from school every day and "get hopped up on the Q" :lol: :lol:


----------



## ville valo (Aug 7, 2005)

i luv melys moo       :colors: 
and s


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
It's the "S" perpetrator!!!!!!!
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ville valo (Aug 7, 2005)

hi i'v been readin the pages just know iv not been one it since i posted it


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, welcome to the board and thank you for the hours of entertainment you gave us with the letter "S"!!  

Although, Rachael might want a word with you. I'd be careful ... heehee :lol: :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Seren said:


> Hi Nat.... the cheeky little devil is hopefully in bed asleep! Shes at her dads now until Friday, when i have her and her 3 sisters! Yes i have 4 daughters. Shes just turned 15 then her sisters are 12 1/2,almost 11 and 9. :shock: :lol: :wink:


4 female teenagers :shock: :shock: may the Gods be with you  please post some pics of them :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> Seren said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nat.... the cheeky little devil is hopefully in bed asleep! Shes at her dads now until Friday, when i have her and her 3 sisters! Yes i have 4 daughters. Shes just turned 15 then her sisters are 12 1/2,almost 11 and 9. :shock: :lol: :wink:
> ...


yes esp apic of vul vi vinnie vul? I dunno the nickname lol but yes the one who goes by the name of "s"


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ville valo said:


> hi i'v been readin the pages just know iv not been one it since i posted it


I'm willing to forgive and forget. Just PM me with directions to your house so I can deliver my... um, forgiveness in person.


----------



## ville valo (Aug 7, 2005)

k


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Now a k? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

COME ON GUYS 11 PAGES? :roll: :scratch:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: *K*???!!!

The mystery continues...... :scratch:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, did she really say "K"?????? :shock:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

K? killed? :shock: kill us! :shock: :shock: lol or maybe she just means ok? :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure she meant o.k. but I thought I'd have some fun with it. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she pmed me she was meant to sign the puppy mill form and posted by mistake


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, we know. But it's not about her anymore... it's about the "S". And now, the "K". :lol: :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah is it a code lol


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, that's what we're trying to figure out. Maybe we could get one of those guys from the military that breaks secret codes ... they might be able to shed some light on things! :sign7:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Well, that's what we're trying to figure out. Maybe we could get one of those guys from the military that breaks secret codes ... they might be able to shed some light on things! :sign7:


How about one of those Navaho code talker guys? Or possibly one of the old British guys who worked on breaking the Nazi codes during WWII? We better move fast though. :wave:


----------



## ville valo (Aug 7, 2005)

i know wa the code is :wave: :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ville valo said:


> i know wa the code is :wave: :wave:


your from wales, ahhh so close to home :wink: 
hey your serens daughter, omg seren are you from wales too? I thought you were like from Canada!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> How about one of those Navaho code talker guys? Or possibly one of the old British guys who worked on breaking the Nazi codes during WWII? We better move fast though. :wave:


I think the British guys would be our best shot. I'm part Navaho and I had no luck, as you know.

Speaking of Brits, have you noticed that Stef is always saying how "we" are keeping these threads alive, but SHE is posting in them as well?? :scratch:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lolololol :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Speaking of Brits, have you noticed that Stef is always saying how "we" are keeping these threads alive, but SHE is posting in them as well?? :scratch:


Oh yeah, she's like that. I think you'll find her "fingerprints" all over these endless, inane threads (like this one). :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

oi you!! lol you/s!! :lol: You'll find my 'fingers all over chi-ppl lol'
cooper's mum I just found another one of those video clips that I watched before I knew of you lol its cooper licking your feet, its so major CUTE!!!


----------



## ville valo (Aug 7, 2005)

ssssssssssssssssssssss :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I just went through all 13 pages...phew!!! You ladies are hilarious.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ville valo said:


> ssssssssssssssssssssss :roll: :roll: :roll:


I'm ascared without Cooper's mom here to make sense of this. She won't believe her eyes. :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> ville valo said:
> 
> 
> > ssssssssssssssssssssss :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: is that a snake???!!!!! Is that a slow leak???? What is that??!!!!?!?! :banghead:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

My brain hurts. :tard:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > ville valo said:
> ...


Okay, let's not panic. We need to remain calm so we can figure it out. I don't think it's a snake... if it is, I'm outta here and the rest of you will have to save yourselves. It could be a slow leak. It could be an alien invader.  I can't concentrate... need to focus. What a time to run out of ibuprofen! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Is it a carbonated soda being opened? :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> Is it a carbonated soda being opened? :lol:


Oh, Kari, if only life were that simple. You're so young and naive. :shock:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

This is getting scary now :shock: :shock: :shock: :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Kari said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a carbonated soda being opened? :lol:
> ...


that was definitely not a carbonated soda. I would have smelled the caffeine and sugar from here. :shock: 

Maybe... just maybe... that was an overheating radiator? OR ... you know how sometimes you flush the toilet and the water keeps running so you have to jiggle the handle? The running water makes a bit of an "ssssss" sound, don't you think? ottytrain4: 

My dad has vicodin. I've been taking them since I got here (threw out my back while I was dealing with OmaKitty in the car Thursday - that story to come when I have time) and they are simply delightful. I'll send you a couple if you need them Rachael.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Kari said:
> ...


Frankly, I'm disappointed in you. An overheating radiator? In August?? A running toilet? Admit it, you just wanted an excuse to use the toilet emoticon. I'm just mad that you found an appropriate context in which to use it before I did. :x 

No vicodin for me, thanks. One of us has to keep a clear head or the mystery may never be solved. Please hold all my calls, I need to do more research. :read2:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

have no fear mandy is here!

the noise was just someone's floaty. it sprung a leak and now they are up it's creek without a paddle (hehe raft in their case)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey Mandy that's a good one! :wink: 

O.k. Rachael, is this more "older" for you? :lol: Something being fried in a sssssssssskillet???? :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Frankly, I'm disappointed in you. An overheating radiator? In August?? A running toilet? Admit it, you just wanted an excuse to use the toilet emoticon. I'm just mad that you found an appropriate context in which to use it before I did. :x


I was thinking of a car radiator... overheating and whatnot... yanno.

And I was just WAITING on a reason to use the potty emoticon... I'm so sorry I beat you do it. There's another one though; I'm sure you could figure out a way to use it. I have faith in you.

Has your research turned up any leads? (Or leaks?)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> Hey Mandy that's a good one! :wink:
> 
> O.k. Rachael, is this more "older" for you? :lol: Something being fried in a sssssssssskillet???? :lol:


Yes, something being fried in a skillet is a much more mature guess. In fact, if that's not the ssssssss of bacon frying, I don't know what else it could be.

Now I feel like all my research was wasted. I think I'll just toss those silly books where they won't bother me anymore. ottytrain5: 

Cooper's mom, you were right! :hello1:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ROFL... I'm so glad you found a use for the potty emoticon, on this - the 14th page of the "S" thread!!! LOL


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Mm..bacon. Is anyone going to share? :toothy7:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Effylicious said:


> Mm..bacon. Is anyone going to share? :toothy7:


No way.


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Effylicious said:
> 
> 
> > Mm..bacon. Is anyone going to share? :toothy7:
> ...


Fine! I'll just make my own!

sssssssssssssss.

ss.

*SS.*

:tongue:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jeez-----is this thread ever going to die away on it's own? Nowhere else I know can people take one letter of the alphabet and post 15 pages about it!! :roll: People visiting this site probably think we are all escapees from a mental ward. :lol: 

Now we have another letter - T - hmmmm - teatime? tulips? teddy bears? Wait - I KNOW - I KNOW - TOILET!!! ottytrain5: Right? (well, I wanted to use the toilet emoticon too!)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's an easy one. A line of telephone poles. You just need some birdies (duckies?) to sit along the top. :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :cat: :dog: 

Hey, how'd that cat and dog get in there???


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I love the letter "S".

Here's why:

Salami
Sapphires
Sauce
Saturdays
Simon leBon
Sandcastles
Scurvy! (Kidding)
See-saws!
Sleep
Sheep
Shopping
Sports
Steak
Staplers
St. George, Utah
Spoons
Stars
AND... syzygy!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you forgot SEX :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Naughty !!! :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

:shock: I WAS trying to keep the "S" thread clean and family-friendly but Nat has to go and be all swarmy!!

Wait!! *S*warmy!!! :blob4:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

S!!!

senseless hehehe


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> S!!!
> 
> senseless hehehe


ROFL!!! What about page SIXTEEN!!! Gosh, we are so good. There should be awards for people like us!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Cooper said:


> :shock: I WAS trying to keep the "S" thread clean and family-friendly but Nat has to go and be all swarmy!!
> 
> Wait!! *S*warmy!!! :blob4:



SSSSSORRY   

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

sssssssssssssssssss'okay


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, SSSSixteen pages of this SSSIlly SSSenseless thread. It's a SSSShame!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

wow this thread is stil going.....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

This thread is like a SSSSSSSSSSsssssssnowball rolling downhill. You can't ssssssssssstop it ssssssssssso don't even try!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> :shock: I WAS trying to keep the "S" thread clean and family-friendly but Nat has to go and be all swarmy!!
> 
> Wait!! *S*warmy!!! :blob4:


What the heck is swarmy? Do you mean smarmy? Like... icky and disgusting? :shock: 

In your list of "s" things you left out soup. I'm a big believer in the power of soup (gotta be homemade though). I can hardly wait for winter so I can whip up a batch of split pea with ham. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I guess I did... I just let the excitement of the "S" get away from me. I apologize for not thinking clearly enough to spell "smarmy" correctly.

I don't like soup. That's why it wasn't added to my "S" list. I do like chili though, it's soup-like but it begins with a "C", not an "S".


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

O.K. - O.K. - I sssssssurrender!!! :tongue3:


----------

